# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >   العلاج بالفواكه والخضار

## بيسان

العلاج بالفاكهه والخضار 

ان بدء التداوي بالأعشاب والنبات قديم يرجع الى العصور الأولى من التاريخ. وقد وضع حكماء اليونان المؤلفات العديدة عن التداوي بالأعشاب. وان ما في صيدلية الطبيعة من اعشاب وفاكهة وخضار أحسن فعالية مما في الصيدليات من انتاج المصانع الكيميائية. وقد قال ابقراط وهو ابو الطب قاطبة. 

دع عقاريرك في قواريرك وعالج بالغذاء قبل الدواء. 

اذا استطعت أن تعالج بالغذاء فلا تعالج بالدواء. 

اخواني الأحباء سنبدأ بالفواكه الموسميه 

التين 

يحتوي على فيتامين (آ - ب1 - ب2 - ث - ب ب) كثير التغذية - هاضم - مقو - ملين - مدر للبول - مفيد لأمراض الصدر . يستعمل لتغذية الأطفال والشبان والنقـّه والشيوخ والرياضيين والنساء الحوامل - وضد الوهن العصبي واضطرابات المعدة والأمعاء والأمساك والضعف العام والتهابات الصدر ومجاري البول . مربى التين مفيد للمصابين بعسر الهضم والأمساك. 

ينصح المصابون بالتهابات الأمعاء - بشكل خاص - بأن يقللوا من مقدار التين الذي يتناولونه لأن كثرة البذور في التين قد تسبب اضطراب الهضم. يمنع التين عن المصابين بالسكري والسمنة وعسر الهضم. 


الرمان 
من خصائصه أنه مقو للقلب - قابض - طارد للدودة الشريطية - مفيد للزحار (الديزنطاريا) والوهن العصبي. واذا شرب عصيره مع الماء والسكر أو مع الماء والعسل يكون مسهلا ً خفيفا ً - وهو ينظف مجاري التنفس والصدر ويطهر الدم ويشفي عسر الهضم . وتناوله مع المآكل الثقيلة. 

يفيد مغلي قشور الرمان في حالات الاسهال - وله مفعول قوي في طرد الدودة الوحيدة من الأمعاء. 

يحتوي الرمان على فيتامينات (آ - ب – ث). 


العنب 
من أغنى الفواكه بالفيتامينات وخاصة (آ - ب - ث). سريع الهضم - له قيمة غذائية كبيرة. يفيد في حالات سوء الهضم والقبض والبواسير والحصاة الكبدية والحصاة البولية. منشط للعضلات والأعصاب - طارد للسموم من البدن - مرطب - مطهر - مفرغ للصفراء - منشط قوي لوظائف الكبد - وينصح باءعطائه للرضع والعجائز - وبصفة خاصة للمصابين بفقر الدم والمصابين بالأمراض الالتهابية والاحتقانية. كما يفيد الرياضببن والعمال الذين يعملون بمشقة ويعينهم على استعادة قواهم ومرونة عضلا تهم وطاقاتها. ويفيد أيضاً في حالات ضعف العظام واضطرابات الكبد والطحال وداء المفاصل والرثية (الروماتيزم). والنقرس واضطرابات ضغط الدم والهضم والامساك والعاهات الجلدية. 

الصبير 
يحتوي على فيتامينات (آ - ث). من خصائصه أنه مغذ وقابض وفاتح للشهية. يفيد تناوله " على الريق " في تليين المعدة. وليس صحيحا ً أنه يسبب التهاب الزائدة الدودية وتورم المصران الأعور. 

يؤخذ لب الصبير لمكافحة الأسهال والزحار ( الديزنطاريا ) وذلك بعصر الثمرة وتناول العصير وحذف البذور. 


المشمش 
يحتوي على الفيتامينات (آ - ب1 - ب2 – ث). وهو مغذ ومنشط وملين وسريع الهضم عند الأصحاء. 

وهو يفيد المصابين بانحطاط قواهم الجسمية والفكرية - ويهدىء الأعصاب ويزيل الأرق ويفتح الشهية ويزيد في القوة الدفاعية في الجسم - ويرطب وينظف وينشط نمو الأطفال - ويحارب الأمساك - ويفيد المسنين والشبان والمصابين بفقر الدم والرياضيين والنساء الحوامل. 


الزعرور 
من خصائصه أنه قابض جيد للمعدة - يقوي القلب ويهدىء الأعصاب وهيجان الشرايين. 

مغلي ثماره اليابسة (30 غراما ً في ليتر ماء) يوقف الأسهال الشديد. 


الزيتون 
يحتوي على معظم الفيتامينات (آ - ب - ث - و). من خصائصه أنه مغذ - ملين - مدر للصفراء - مفتت للحصى - محارب للأمساك - مفيد لمرضى السكري. 

كما أنه يفيد في حالات الخراجات والدمامل وفقر الدم والأكزيما وتشقق الأيدي من البرد والكساح والسيلان الصديدي وسقوط الشعر والعناية بجلد الوجه والجسد. 

يمنع الزيتون في الحالات التالية : زيادة معدل الكوليسترول في الدم - تصلب الشرايين ونشاف العروق - أمراض الكلى - أمراض الكبد وخاصة اليرقان - أمراض القلب - البدانة. 


البطيخ الأحمر 

غني بالفيتامين (ث) وفقير بالفيتامين (أ). مرطب - ملين - يطفىء الظمأ - يدر البول - يفيد المصابين بالروماتيزم - يحفظ من التيفوئيد. والاكثار منه يسبب عسر الهضم - والأفضل أن يؤكل بين الوجبات وليس بعد الطعام مباشرة. 


البطيخ الأصفر - الشمام 
يحتوي على فيتامينات (ث) و (ب). لا يهضم بسهوله - ويفيد في أنظمة التنحيف . لا ينصح بتناوله للمصابين بالتهاب المعده والأمعاء . 

علاج ممتاز للأمساك اذا أخذ " على الريق " - أليافه تطرد الفضلات المتراكمه في جدار الأمعاء - ويستفاد منه في التجميل كعلاج للأورام الجلديه . 


التفاح 
غني بالفيتامين (آ) وفيتامينات (ب1 وب2 و ث) - من أفضل الفواكه وأعظمها نفعا ً - ينشط الأمعاء ويكافح الأمساك المزمن والأسهال عند الأطفال وحصى الكلى والحالبين والمثانه. 

يزيل حمض البول – ويخفف نقيعه من آلام الحمى والعطش - ويخلص من الأحماض والدهون - ويسهل افراز غدد اللعاب والأمعاء والكبد. 

ينشط القلب ويخفف آلام التهاب الأعصاب وأمراض الكبد ووهن القلب ويصون الأوعيه الدمويه والأسنان من النخر ويزيل الشعور بالتعب. 



التوت 
يحتوي على فيتامينات ( آ ) و ( ب1 ) و (ث) .مقو - مرطب - مطهر - ملين - ضد الحفر . يستعمل ضد الوهن النفسي والنزيف والأمساك والتهاب الأمعاء وعلل الصدر. يفيد التوت الشامي المصابين بفقر الدم وضعف الكبد والسعال والحصبه والجدري وأورام الحلق واللثه ويخفف الحراره والعطش. 



الجوافة 
من أغنى المصادر بفيتامينات (آ - ب1 - ب2 - ث ) . سهلة الهضم اذا كانت ناضجة .لها خصائص الحمايه من داء الحفر والخواص القابضه. 

يحذر من أكل الثمره غير الناضجه لأنها قد تسبب الأصابه بالتسمم- وقشرة الثمره والطبقه الخارجيه من اللب أغنى بالفيتامينات من داخلها الذي تكثر فيه البذور . 



السفرجل 
يحتوي على مقدار وفير من فيتامينات ( آ - ب - ث - ب ب) . من خصائصه التسكين والتقويه وفتح الشهيه وعلاج المعده والكبد. وهو يشفي من الأسهال المزمن ويقوي القلب - ويفيد المصابين بسل الأمعاء والصدر - ويقوي الهضم والأمعاء ويمنع القيء. يفضل أن يستفاد منه منقوعا ً بدلا ً من الأستفاده منه مباشرة كثمر - فاٍن منقوع السفرجل المغلي يصلح شرابا ً مقويا ً في حالات الهضم الصعبه والأسهالات المتآتيه عن وهن الأمعاء. 


الليمون 
غني بالفيتامينات ( آ - ب1 - ب2 - ب3 - ب ب). وبشكل خاص بالفيتامن (ث ). له فوائد وخواص جسيمه اذ يستعمل في جميع حالات الحمى وخاصة ارتفاع حرارة المرضى - وهو مرطب ومهدىء ومقو للأعصاب والقلب - وهو ايضا ً منشط للعضلات ومقبض للأوعيه الدمويه - ومرمم للأ نسجه - ويستعمل لعلاج التسمم وأبادة الجراثيم وتنشيط الكريات البيض التي تدافع عن الجسم - ويوصف في حالات الروماتيزم والنقرس وأرتفاع الضغط الشرياني وتصلب الشرايين والدوالي وحصر البول - وأضطراب النبض والتهاب البروستات وتعفن الأمعاء وتجمع الغازات في المعده - ويستعمل كذلك لطرد جميع أنواع الدود والطفيليات ومكافحة الملاريا ومعالجة احتقان الكبد ومحاربة السمنه ونفخة المعده والأمعاء. 



الكوسا 
تحتوي على فيتامينات ( آ ) و (ث) وهي سهلة الهضم - ذات قيمه غذائيه ضئيله تشبه قيمة الباذنجان تقريبا - وهي غذاء جيد لمن يتبعون أنظمه غذائيه للنحافه. 

ومن خصائصها : ملينه - مدره للبول - يوصى بتناولها مرضى الوهن العقلي والنفسي - والتهابات المجاري البوليه - والبواسير - وعسر الهضم والتهاب الأمعاء والأمساك والأرق والسكري. 

وينصح بتناول الثمار الكبيره لأن فوائدها الغذائيه أكثر من الصغيره. 



الأجاص ( الكمثري) 
تحتوي على فيتامينات ( آ - ب1 - ب2 - ب ب – ث).من خصائصها : تنبيه عصارات الهضم وتنشيط الأمعاء وتطهيرها. وهي مدره للبول - ملينه - مسهله - مغذيه - توصف كغذاء للأ طفال والنقه وضعيفي البنيه والمصابين بفقر الدم. كما يوصف عصير الأجاص للأطفال الرضع. 

وهي من الفواكه ذات السكر الكثير - ولكن سكرها لا يضر المصابين بمرض السكري لأنه سهل الهضم والتمثيل. 



المقتى ( القثاء) 
خواصها مثل خواص الخيار لكنها أسرع هضما ً منه - مسكنه للعطش - مرطبه - منظفه للدم - مذيبه للحامض البولي واملاحه - مدره للبول - منومه. تستعمل لخفض الحراره - وضد زيادة الصفراء ومغص الأمعاء وتهيجها وداء المفاصل والحصى. كما تستعمل للعنايه بالجلد وذلك بأن توضع شرحات من قشرها على الوجه. 


الكرز 
يحتوي على فيتامين ( ث ) وفيتامينات ( آ ) و ( ب ). 

وهو مفيد للمصابين بأمراض الكبد وفي معالجة الأصابات الحاده بالتهابات المسالك البوليه - وذلك بغلي أذنابه في ماء وشربه. ومن خصائصه أنه منظف للدم ومنشط للعضلات والأعصاب - ومرطب ومسهل ومدر للبول.وهو يصلح لمكافحة تصلب الشرايين والبدانه والتهاب المفاصل وحصى المراره والمثانه والأمساك وعسر الهضم. خير ثماره ما كان لماعاً - ويستحسن عدم تناول الثمار ذات البقع البنيه. 



الفليفله 
غنيه جدا ً بالفيتامين ( ث ) - نسبة ما فيها أعلى من نسبة ما في البرتقال - وهي حلوه أو حرّيفه. 

والحله منها تفتح الشهيه وتنشط أجهزة الهضم. أما الحاده ( الحرّه ) فالأسراف في تناولها يربك جهاز الهضم ويسبب البواسير ويساعد على احداث القرحه في المعده. ولذا تمنع عن ذوي المعد المريض.

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
 اكثر شي احبه هناالرماان (5) الحمد الله طلعت فوائده كثيره .. 

 تسلمين والله .. 

 فــ روته.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## شاهزنان

شكرا بيسان عالموضوع المفيد 

يسلم هالايادي يااااااارب

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع

----------


## القلب المكسور

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع

وماتقصري

----------


## شجن

مشكورة بيسان على الموضوع

والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## بيسان

مشكورين على الردود

----------


## كراميل

مشكوره اخيه على الموضوع المفيد 
   لاكن ولا شي من هدا اكله اهي اهي 
   كراميل

----------


## بيسان

العفو

----------

